# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Real or fakes?

## dirtyman

Hi all,

Sorry I this is posted in wrong part. Got rohm dbol at 10mg and remember it being pink, now it's blue... Real? Tub was sealed as expected. Also does the test look legit? Hope photos are ok? Cheers

----------


## dirtyman

Having looked into this a bit more online it would appear the dbol is legit, they changed it some point last year - unless this is a fake of the new dbol in wich case please advise! And the test looks to be legit but would really appreciate if someone who is in the know could confirm this! Cheers

----------


## dirtyman

Bump


Starting tomorrow!

----------


## Gaspaco

Looks legit to me.

----------


## dirtyman

Cheers for that., I trust my source but as its first time I wana be sure.

----------


## Gaspaco

> Cheers for that., I trust my source but as its first time I wana be sure.


With dbol you will know very soon.

----------


## dirtyman

Yeh cheers, i ran dbol only in the past so know what to expect from it, how ever I'm running aromasin at 10mg ED with this cycle, do you think that will affect me noticing the dbol much?

----------


## bbiiggllaadd

Ive got same dbol diffrent tub do

----------


## dirtyman

Nice one, the tub is the same from previous rohm dbol I've bought a couple of years ago, but I know they mix it up time to time

----------

